# Half Life - HEV-Powerbank - Crowdfouding gestartet



## Painkiller (10. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

die Worte "_Just one of those days, I guess_" dürften den meisten Fans von Half Life auch nach 21 Jahren noch immer ein Begriff sein. Während Half Life³ weiter auf sich warten lässt und Project Borealis immer noch in Entwicklung ist, gibt es dennoch eine kleine nette News die den einen oder anderen Fan zum lächeln bringen dürfte. Auf der Suche nach diversen Half Life Mods auf YouTube bin ich über ein kleines Video gestolpert das meine Aufmerksamkeit als alter Half Life Fan erregt hat. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S6NiaKHXvNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein paar Half Life Fans sind nämlich auf die Idee gekommen aus der guten alten HEV-Ladestation eine Powerbank für das Handy zu machen. Dazu haben sie bei Indiegogo ein Crowdfounding-Projekt gestartet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Entwickler planen im Moment zwei verschiedene Powerbanks. Einen Charge Monitor für 26€ und eine Power Bank für 44€. Neu dazu gekommen ist ein Combo-Pack für 63€ (1x CM, 1x PB), Sometimes I Dream About These für 141€ (1x CM, 3x PB), Power Up für 218€ (10x CM), Dr. Breens Private Reserve für 240€ (2x CM, 5x PB) und Dark Energy für 363€ (10x PB)


Die ersten 1000 Founder haben dazu noch die Möglichkeit ihre Custom Graphics an die Entwickler zu senden. Diese werden dann via Laser auf die Rückseite des Gerätes eingraviert. 

Das sind die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ersten 10% der Zielsumme wären bereits erreicht. 

Das wär´s erstmal. Sobald es News gibt wird dieser Post aktualisiert. 

Persönliche Meinung: So ein Ding wollte ich schon immer haben.  Als alter Half Life Fan freu ich mich total auf die Powerbank. Vorallem mit den Original Sounds und Lichteffekten wird das ein nettes keines Spielzeug werden. 

Beste Grüße
Pain



Quelle: HEV Charge Monitor and Power Bank | Indiegogo


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. September 2019)

Mini-USB Input 
Warum kein USB-C?!


----------



## Painkiller (10. September 2019)

Gute Frage!  
Das hab ich mich bei meinem JBL Charge 3 damals auch gefragt. Das Teil hat ein Micro-USB-Anschluss zum aufladen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Gute Frage!
> Das hab ich mich bei meinem JBL Charge 3 damals auch gefragt. Das Teil hat ein Micro-USB-Anschluss zum aufladen.


Bei mir kommt kein Mobiles Gerät mehr ohne USB-C her.
Im laufe der Jahre sind mir einfach schon zu viele Mikro-USB Anschlüsse kaputt gegangen.
Oder die Kabel halten nicht, haben Wackelkontakt, was weiß ich


----------



## Painkiller (10. September 2019)

> Bei mir kommt kein Mobiles Gerät mehr ohne USB-C her.


Wenn man sich mal bei den Powerbanks umschaut, dann ist USB-C gar nicht so weit verbreitet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Im laufe der Jahre sind mir einfach schon zu viele Mikro-USB Anschlüsse kaputt gegangen.
> Oder die Kabel halten nicht, haben Wackelkontakt, was weiß ich


Zum Glück hat die HEV-Powerbank eine Dockingstation. Die stell ich einmal irgendwo hin, und gut ist. 
Dann kann sowas gar nicht passieren.


----------



## coolbigandy (14. September 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mini-USB Input
> Warum kein USB-C?!



"Although a mini-USB port was shown in the video, many of you has been  concerned about it, therefore both items will be shipped with *USB-C type input ports*. This won't affect any other functionality of the device, it still can be used with all USB chargers and all phone types."


----------



## giovanne2004 (15. September 2019)

Na dann is ja alles gut.


----------



## Painkiller (16. September 2019)

coolbigandy schrieb:


> "Although a mini-USB port was shown in the video, many of you has been  concerned about it, therefore both items will be shipped with *USB-C type input ports*. This won't affect any other functionality of the device, it still can be used with all USB chargers and all phone types."


Merci für die Info! 

*Thread-Update*
- Combo-Pack hinzugefügt
- Laser-Gravur hinzugefügt
- 10% Meldung


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. September 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt kein Mobiles Gerät mehr ohne USB-C her.
> Im laufe der Jahre sind mir einfach schon zu viele Mikro-USB Anschlüsse kaputt gegangen.
> Oder die Kabel halten nicht, haben Wackelkontakt, was weiß ich



Wenn USB-Stecker nicht mehr halten, liegt das meistens an Fusseln und Dreck in der Buchse. Ab und an mal mit ner Pinzette vorsichtig reinigen hilft da meistens ganz gut.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. September 2019)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn USB-Stecker nicht mehr halten, liegt das meistens an Fusseln und Dreck in der Buchse. Ab und an mal mit ner Pinzette vorsichtig reinigen hilft da meistens ganz gut.


Das hab ich schon durch 
Hat Anfangs noch was gebracht, aber inzwischen ist das einfach pures Glück, wenn das Ding mal lädt.
Aber ist glücklicherweise nur mein Not-Handy


----------



## Bongripper666 (19. September 2019)

Aufgrund der Specs für mich leider komplett sinnfrei. Nur wegen Half-Life kaufe ich mir so ein Teil sicherlich nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (19. September 2019)

10000 mAh Li-Po zu dem Preis, wer es glaubt wird selig, und selbst wenn bedeutet das garnix, entweder ist da nen 2 Zellen LiPo mit 7.4V ( unwahrscheinlich, die kosten das doppelte bis dreifache von der ganzen  Powerbank )  oder ein Einzellen Lipo mit 3.7Volt wo hoch transferiert wird auf 5V Ladespannung und dadurch nen Haufen Verlustleistung schon hat. 

Typische Blender Powerbank...... 


Hätt ma auch 4 18650er Samsung INR mit 2500maH nehmen können oder Sony VCT6 mit 2500maH, das wäre zum einen Sicherer, zum zweiten wäre das nicht zum Tode verurteilt, so nen Lipo nutzt sich nunmal bisl stärker ab, dann lässt man das ding 2 Monate Voll geladen in der Ecke liegen und Wundert sich warum der Lipo nur noch die hälfte der Kapazität hat.  Nen Lipo in ner Powerbank ist totaler Unfug weil die Teile viel zu Wartungsintensiv sind gegenüber nem Li-Ion, und viel zu Gefährlich, nen Lipo geht viel viel Schneller Thermisch durch als nen Li-ION, diese Enorme Zellenkapazität bei nem Lipo ist einfach mit viel vorsicht zu genießen, die ganzen fälle mit Explodierten Powerbanks, das sind alles LiPo´s. Nen Li-ION hat nen Ventil was das Thermische Durchgehen verhindern kann, sofern die Ordnungsgemäß geschweißt wurden. 
 Nen Lifepo hätte hier mehr sinn gemacht wenns kein Li-Ion sein soll. 

Da nützt auch das Half Life bling bling nix das ich das ding für schrott halte, kannst auch im Supermarkt ne angeblich 10000mAH Bank kaufen für 10€ 


Die haben sich aber auch viel vorgenommen, von Prototyp bis Massenfertigung in 3 Monaten. Und einen Monat vor der Massenfertigung sollen die Prototypen getestet werden, Sorry das ist in meinen Augen viel zu Optimistisch ich bezweifle das die das einhalten können unter Anbetracht eine gescheite Arbeit abzuliefern.


----------



## INU.ID (19. September 2019)

Schade, dachte im ersten Moment (hatte das "Powerbank" im Titel noch nicht korrekt interpretiert) der Gerät wäre quasi in Originalgröße, mit (hinter Klappen versteckten?) Ablagen für mehrere Smartphones/Tablets, verschiedenen Anschlüssen für mehrere Ladetechniken, und auch Ablagen für kabelloses Laden. Davon hätte ich direkt mehrere HEV-Charger in meine Hütte gedübelt. 

Aber so ne winzige Powerbank, die nur so aussieht, hm, na ja, mal schauen wenn es am Start ist. Tolle Idee, für meinen Geschmack aber nicht optimal umgesetzt. Aber vielleicht kommt ja später noch ein HEV-Wall-Charger.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2019)

Kleines Update: 

- Neue Combo-Packs: 
Sometimes I Dream About These für 141€ (1x CM, 3x PB), Power Up für 218€  (10x CM), Dr. Breens Private Reserve für 240€ (2x CM, 5x PB) und Dark  Energy für 363€ (10x PB)


----------

